
16-Inch MacBook Pro Said to Launch in September - jasonrhaas
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/16-inch-macbook-pro-said-to-launch-in-september-with-lcd-and-3072x1920-resolution.2187096/
======
spiderfarmer
It will hopefully contain a lot of features people asked for like a better
keyboard, Face ID, more connectivity, etc. And just like the Mac Pro the
starting price will probably be enormous, I wouldn't be surprised if the base
model is $2.5K or more.

And I wouldn't have problem with that at all. My 2015 Macbook Pro has been
worth every penny. I used it every day and it's still going strong. Before I
bought this MBP I tried every Windows machine money can buy and I always had
problems, both hardware and software.

If Apple goes back to making products that are generally without problems,
I'll upgrade to the newest model at launch day. The keyboard woes definitely
held me back.

~~~
asdkhadsj
I'm actually switching back to Linux. Partially because of the issues you
cite, I too love my 2015 MBP - where as I don't use my bigger 2017 MBP as a
laptop (it's basically a desktop for me).

The bigger issue for me though is price. I love my 2015 not only because the
keyboard is great, but because the price was good _(it 's a cheaper model)_. I
can take it outside and not fear losing $2k-$4k. My bigger MBP is just over 3
grand, which is a lot to lose due to sea air, outside dirt, etc.

Sure, I could probably buy a cheaper 2019 MBP if they're quality and feel good
about going outside, but I want power too. The price just doesn't seem worth
it these days. If I go Linux, I can get a powerhouse for the same price as the
lower end MBPs it seems _(though I 've not done rigorous comparisons yet)_. I
want cheap _and_ powerful.. and it just seems impossible to do that with
Apple.

~~~
nextos
I switched to Linux from Mac back in 2009.

While I enjoy the freedom and lately the niceties of NixOS, there are a few
things I miss about Apple. Especially hardware.

It sounds crazy, but some Macs were among the best Linux laptops. MacBook Air
11 (Late 12) used by Linus himself. That's my main machine too. Silent, pure
Intel, flawless. Other Macs were really nice too. E.g. MacBook 2.1. Great
keyboard, and supported by Coreboot. Not so much lately sadly, with non-USB
input devices, secure boot and bad keyboards.

People talk about Thinkpads, which are good, but you need to cherry-pick a
lot. Some models are quite noisy for example. Outside Thinkpads, it's hit and
miss. Currently, I like Surface Go and Xiaomi Mi Air 12. Most other laptop
options are not good. Desktops are a completely different business.

Buying from Apple is always very reliable and easy. Pay and go. Everything is
fine. Guarantees across borders are fine. Getting keyboards from different
locales is fine. With other brands, not so much. I feel that Apple is focused
on less products, and this really makes a difference in terms of quality and
user experience.

Lately, I was trying to get a US ANSI keyboard in the UK, and the only option
that worked was buying a Magic Keyboard (which has really nice latency).

~~~
ascii_only
> Some models are quite noisy for example.

You can change fan speed curve. NBFC with one is suggested profiles working
great for me and my laptop became much less noisy. But nbfc was my only option
because my hp laptop has unrecognizable by linux fans so fancontrol cant
control it.

------
geophile
To be at all interesting, this would have to have a good keyboard (as in the
2015 MBP), and an optional touchbar.

~~~
1_player
I'm perfectly fine with it having a touchbar, if only there was a physical ESC
button.

~~~
Someone1234
Real escape and full row of real F- keys. Just push the Touchbar above it, so
we can power it down and ignore it (or run cute screensavers on it while
plugged in).

The whole concept makes no sense. "Don't look at the computer's screen when
you work, look down at your keyboard instead!" It is like an anti-touch typing
gimmick, the tagline should be "become a worse typelist today!"

~~~
bitL
If you want to stay sane with touch bar, buy one of those keyboard covers for
non-touchbar models with ESC/Fn keys, pad the Fn keys with some pieces of
rubber. Then you can have have some poor man's tactile feedback. The very
latest keyboard is improvement both in sound and feel, latest CPUs are very
fast, just the touchbar kills the overall impression.

------
mLuby
Here's a revolutionary idea in case Sir Jony is reading:

Make it lighter and _thicker_.

Seriously, until it's as light as a phone I don't mind if they keep shaving
weight off. But there's very little to be gained by going thinner:

1\. I doubt ergonomics get much better as it approaches typing on a sheet of
paper

2\. the risk of bending increases

3\. if it's not as thin they can fit more stuff in there more cheaply: better
heat management, longer lasting batteries, faster processors/more memory,
stronger antennas, etc.

~~~
LyndsySimon
Thermal performance is my #1 issue with the MBP. I have a 2017 13", and it
really struggles with even modest sustained loads. I often work outdoors from
a hammock, and even in the shade it throttles very quickly when using Docker
to spin up a local instance of an app or even tox to run its test suite.

Even just web browsing quickly becomes a problem if the laptop is in direct
sunlight.

------
Medicalidiot
Better keyboard and no touch bar would cause the MBP to be the undisputed
champion of laptops. I have a 2019 MBP and love absolutely everything about it
minus the keyboard, thank god the 13" has an option without the touch bar.

------
dasil003
If there’s no escape key and inverted-T arrow keys I’m cutting my losses and
jumping to Linux after 30 years as a Mac owner.

~~~
Waterluvian
I'm curious what losses there are to be cut? Isn't it as simple as just buying
a different product and using that instead?

It's not like my kitchen only fits Whirlpool or my garage only fits Honda.

~~~
masklinn
> I'm curious what losses there are to be cut? Isn't it as simple as just
> buying a different product and using that instead?

Chances are they have software installed on their machine. OSX has a vibrant
ecosystem of independent developer and thus a pretty large number of bespoke
good-quality software which might / would have to be replaced. Especially as
cross-platform software tends to integrate less than well with the platform.

That goes double for older mac users, which have a higher tendency to use
native software.

And of course one needs the time to adapt to different paradigms, shortcuts,
facilities, … once again especially for older users of the platform for whom
this becomes second nature.

Incidentally the points mix, the second one drives the first, I regularly
notice cross-platform software which doesn't respond properly to Cocoa's text-
movement shortcuts (even a simple C-a / C-e).

------
n1000
Will this be the first MacBook that will be thicker than its previous gen? I
am hoping Apple has realised that they are at the limit of what the current
MacBook Pro can do in terms of thermals. I want a laptop that doesn't have its
fans spinning non-stop only because I use an external screen or Firefox
instead of Safari.

------
binarymax
I'd be curious to know if Apple collects telemetry on touchbar usage. I don't
use it. At all. I have it frozen to only show the equivalent physical keys
that used to be there (esc and the fn keys). Does anyone use the touchbar
effectively and like it? What are the chances of Apple ditching it on some
models?

~~~
argd678
I do the same thing and would also really love to know who thinks it’s in any
way good.

I hit it all the time by accident and suddenly in the middle of typing iTunes
pops up, or an IntelleJ config window, vi sort of works but amazingly the
escape touch key isn’t always sensitive enough and I have to double tap it.

~~~
lelf
> _really love to know who thinks it’s in any way good._

I think it’s good. Install BetterTouchTool (or analog) and the touchbar
becomes infinitely-customisable multi-touch fn-keys row. The only missing
thing is any tactile feedback (although BetterTouchTool can “simulate” it
using touchpad’s linear motor).

------
no1youknowz
> Korean website The Elec recently reported that Samsung was in talks with
> Apple about supplying OLED displays for the 16-inch MacBook Pro, but if the
> IHS Markit report is accurate, the notebook will have a LCD instead.

Shame. I was hoping for a much better display. Of course, I won't complain too
much until I see it for myself compared to my 2012 mbpr. If there isn't too
much of a jump, my wallet will stay closed.

Edit:

I would have thought that Apple's recent push to 4K would have signalled a
common push to all devices having a minimum resolution [0].

[0]:
[https://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=...](https://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1557824207)

------
dep_b
It would be nice if Apple would move to @3x for this Retina screen, making it
a tad above 4K. Yes I would pay the Apple tax for that. Also interested in
what they're going to do with the 13" one. If it gets a smaller bezel screen
will it get more screen or will they shrink the machine a bit further?

I'm not going to hope for changes in the keyboard or ports or the Touch Bar.
So far I like the keyboard on the 2018 anyway, but connecting a camera was a
bit of a hassle.

------
projektfu
That's an unusual screen resolution. Are there existing panels at that
resolution?

~~~
opencl
All of Apple's laptops use unusual resolutions since they're basically the
only company still doing 16:10 displays. They just order custom panels.

------
mciancia
> As would be expected, Lin claims the 16-inch MacBook Pro will feature a
> newer processor. No other details are known.

Didn't they update macbook pro with latest intel CPUs like a month ago?

